# Scraps



## silacious_d

Anyone have any cool projects that use up scrap pieces?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## catfish

I make paracord people and chip ties to name a couple things I do with scraps. 
I'll do military paracord people and place a split ring on them for a key fob and give them to a veteran if I see one. I have the usual OD green, digital, desert and forest camo. As well as Iraq and Afghanistan service ribbon color.
This little guy was made from 3/32 tactical cord.


----------



## MrParacord

Doritos now your talking.  
I remember the $.50 Super Grab bags.


----------



## spykidd825

I really like the bag tie


----------



## BYork

I like to make fishing lures out of the really small pieces and mini dream catchers. The bag tie is a really cool idea I have never seen before!


----------



## dylan_chase149

BYork said:


> I like to make fishing lures out of the really small pieces and mini dream catchers. The bag tie is a really cool idea I have never seen before!
> View attachment 1202
> View attachment 1203



How well do the lures work?


----------



## BYork

I haven't used them a lot but when I have I caught several rainbow trout and some smaller fishes like bluegills!


----------



## Vesire

I make key fobs, and with the smallest pieces i made a watch strap


----------



## Jacob

Fishing lures


----------



## the_law_man01

Wow! That fishing lure idea is awesome! I'll be trying that soon.


----------



## Wasp

I've seen that luer work on YouTube. :yup:


----------



## Wasp

I have JD Lindzen's book Tying It All Together, in one of the chapters he talks about how to make a small mokey fist. I use my scraps for that, anything shorter usually goes in the trash. You only need about 1.5 feet for the short side which is what I use my smallest scraps for.

He uses an overhand knot for the core, I like to use a diamond knot if I have enough cord becauseits more round, but the overhand will work imf your shorter on cord. In his video the yellow cord only takes three passes, thats what I use my scraps for, I will cut a fresh piece for the longer one unless I have some longer scraps. Then I tie a Snake knot or diamond knot with the tails, and loop one of the tails back through the hole to make a loop, put a keyring on there and sell them or give them away as gifts or a bonus with bracelet orders.

http://youtu.be/f1I-jxTdf4E


----------



## Wasp

All of these are made with scraps. I've sold or given away hundreds, and they are all tied like this or with the diamond knot. Two tone are better looking so scraps are great.

If you look down at the bottom there are a couple diamond knots with loops, I just fed one of the ends back through before tightening it up and cutting off and burning the ends. Simple keychain and takes about 1 foot of cord or less. Even tiny monkey fists made with small diameter cord scraps. If you have longer scraps you can make a monkey fist necklace which which people like. 



















Keyrings are cheap in bulk on Amazon.


----------

